# Big Game Hunting in Texas



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

My uncle took me hunting in Texas a couple of weeks ago, it was a blast. Here are some pictures to enjoy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Enjoy that axis, best critter I ever laid a fork to.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

That Axis is sweet! Texas sure has a lot to offer, hunting wise.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. good looking Axis.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Where were you in Texas? Looks great.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I was a little bit north of San Antonio, we were on the Baker Ranch. It was a pretty area, lots of game. Looking forward to sinking my fork into that Axis.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of prices do they have? I have family out in that area and often wonder if I could afford to take an animal while visiting. 

Probably not.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Those are some pretty critters. Looks like a great place to be this time of the year. 
Congrats on the success.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Texscala said:


> What kind of prices do they have? I have family out in that area and often wonder if I could afford to take an animal while visiting.
> 
> Probably not.


I"m not sure what the cost was. I'm sure you could do a search and find out, there are a lot of ranches in that area.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Was just at the YO Ranch last month. What a blast!


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

We are headed to the Baker 3 Ranch in June for a Axis hunt the cost is 400.00 to shoot Axis Does and Black buck Does and if you shoot a Axis Buck or Black Buck its 800.00 each. But that is a large group rate... I think there are 20 of us going to be there.


----------

